# Trivia 12/10



## luckytrim (Dec 10, 2018)

trivia 12/10
DID YOU KNOW...
Only 1/3 of space crafts sent to Mars have been  successful.


1. Who played the role of Jefferson in “The dirty Dozen”  ?
  a. – Donald Sutherland
  b. – Telly Savalas
  c. -  Charles Bronson’
  d. – Jim brown
2. Hamhocks are what part of the pig ?
3. What is the substance produced in the brain believed to  promote a healthy
emotional state?
  a. - serotonin
  b. - progesterone
  c. - pitocin
  d. - insulin
4. What candy claims to be 'The Candy of the New  Millennium'?
5. One of these numbers is prime. Which one is it?  
  a. - 732
  b. - 733
  c. - 734
  d. - 735
6. What does the 'CB' stand for in 'CB Radio'  ?
7. In its formative days, what equestrian event involved  nearby churches?
8. In the Book of Revelation, Jesus is referred to as the  "lion" of which 
Jewish tribe?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
It’s impossible to hum while holding your nose.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.  - d
2. the Knees
3. - a
4. M&M's
5. – b *
6. Citizen's Band
7. the Steeplechase
8. Judah

* 732 and 734 are both multiples of 2, and therefore not  prime, because any
number ending in 0, 2, 4, 6, or 8 is a multiple of 2. Any  number ending in 5
or 0, including 735, is a multiple of 5, and therefore not  prime. This
leaves 1, 3, 7, and 9 for possible ending digits of prime  numbers. Proving
that a number IS prime is a bit more difficult, but if one of  the numbers
from 732 to 735 is stated to be prime, it must be 733, since  it cannot be
any of the others.
TRUTH !!
Go ahead ; try it !


----------

